# HOW SHOULD I ADD MORE P"S TO MY TANK



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

:laugh: ok here is the deal right now i have 4 baby rbps in my 55gallon... my cousin is getting rid of his 2 baby rbps and giving them to me... how do i go about adding them 2 to my tank and having them live happily with each other? i know the rule of 1piranha=20gallons. and that is cool because i will be gettng my other 55gallon in about 2 to 3 months...But anyway back to my question of putting them back into the tank and making sure that they will get along fine>??? if anyone can help..please do so....


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

you can do everything that anyone would tell you to do but thats just another risk you have to take upon keeping Ps....

what i did before when i got a new red belly, i put them all at the same time into the new tank and the new red belly was only half an inch bigger than my old ones...

so i think that as long as their about the same size or bigger, meaning the new ones you gonna put in, you should be fine, and make sure they have enough hiding spots or re-arrange ur tank before putting in ur new ones so that way all of em still has to establish their own territories


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

they really should be fine...i hope..and if they dont make it , then i guess they were not destined to make it in my tank...muhahaha


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

you can always redecorate the tank and do a water change before addnig them in..


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

try redecorating the tank when you add the new ones so there are no territories developed and feed the other ones as you put the new ones in. Good Luck.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

CB3 said it all,take out the P's you have in there now,rearrange your decorations and add all the P's together,everything should be fine.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

that is what i guessi will be forced to do then if that is the only way that they will live peacefully together in my tank


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

:nod: Yeah as long as u move everythin around they will all be in the same boat!! Or should i say tank lol!! Just make sure all the old territories are broken and they will find there new 1s in time!!!!


----------

